# Общий раздел > Чувства > Личность и её черты >  Мое скромное мнение

## Irina

_Мнение - суждение, выражающее оценку чего-нибудь, отношение к кому-чему-нибудь., взгляд на что-нибудь_

Мнение бывает различных видов: объективным и субъективным , личным и общественным, а также верным( справедливым) и не верным ( ошибочным, надуманным, предубежденным, заведомо отрицательным или положительным(в зависимости от того, кому сколько «проплатили») , предвзятым *у этого лоха или лохушки нет образования, поэтому он трижды лох* и недалеким *я так считаю потому, что так считает Вася* ) 


Каждый человек может ошибаться, давая свое определение чьему-нибудь характеру. Иногда в жизни бывает все по-другому: тот, кто мило улыбается нам, не забывая посматривать на свое отражение в зеркале, находящемся за нашей спиной, вдруг однажды демонстрирует нам свой оскал и грубо так говорит: «отойди, не то затопчу! Не вздумай стоять на моем пути», а тот, кто чрезвычайно несимпатичен нам по причине длинноватого носа или оттопыренных ушей, или наличия недюжинного ума, или (что хуже)постоянно поправляет нас в каких-то вопросах, в которых мы, мягко говоря, не компетентны, также вдруг без лишних слов протянет нам руку помощи.

К чьему мнению вы прислушаетесь вначале, а чьей точке зрения поверите после произошедшей с вами неприятности?
Это милое слово ИМХО…когда-то я не знала, что оно означает, а это всего лишь аббревиатура английской фразы: IMHO — In My Humble Opinion — по моему скромному мнению .
Конечно, пользователи сети –люди юморные, не замедлившие на свой вкус и цвет расшифровать ее: Имею Мнение Хрен Оспоришь, что зачастую соответствует истине..в том плане, что человек, приписывающий это ИМХО к своему, допустим, комментарию, с пеной у рта начинает доказывать Свое СКРОМНОЕ мнение, которое на поверку оказывается ни чем иным, как банальным оскорблением.
Чьего мнения следует остерегаться:
а) мнения трусливого человека
мнение такого индивида будет колебаться в зависимости от многих факторов, лидирующим из которых станет сила того, кто руководит им(трусом)
б)мнения нечистого на руку корыстолюбца
в)мнения глупца или невежды
г)мнения нетерпеливого человека, вспыльчивого и жестокого.
Вывод:
1. Учитесь во всем видеть истину. Не Васину и не Машину, а ту, непреложную и настоящую. Будьте готовы к тому, что вам самим она(истина) не понравится, а так же к тому, чтобы исправить собственные недочеты, посредством непредвзятого душевного анализа собственных заблуждений
2. Не спешите чернить кого-то, руководствуясь общественным мнением. Постарайтесь поглубже вникнуть в суть происходящего. *Не назовешь всякого, кто лает, собакой, а человеком каждого, кто говорит. *
3. Не ставьте во главу угла чьё-то скоропалительное о вас мнение, наклеенное в виде ярлыка на ваш многострадальный лоб. Возможно вас захотели просто унизить, пойдя на поводу собственной глупости и зависти. 
*
«Я составил о вас СВОЕ мнение»  …

Пугает ли вас такая фраза, сказанная кем-то в ваш адрес при встрече?
*

----------

